# Bikelager



## billibiker (27. Juni 2005)

Kann man Im Bikelager eine gute Beratung oder ein Rad bekommen?
Will so ca. 1500-200 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## essy240577 (27. Juni 2005)

HallÃ¶chen!

Hier meine Meinung:

Also mir ist es echt ein RÃ¤tsel, wie es der Chef geschafft hat noch nicht pleite zu gehen?? Von FahrrÃ¤dern wohl nicht allzu viel Ahnung, sehr hÃ¤ufig mieÃ gelaunt (zumindest hat es den Anschein - und dass ist es,was zÃ¤hlt), eine Frechheit fÃ¼r Bestellungen auch dem Kunden noch das Porto abzuknÃ¶pfen, besserwisserische, inkompetente Beratung, mal ganz abgesehen vom sehr Ã¼berschaubaren Sortiment (ZubehÃ¶r)... Das lieÃe sich noch weiter fÃ¼hren! Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Biker, kenne aber niemanden, der gut auf den Chef des BikelagerÂ´s zu sprechen ist!! Dementsprechend kaufen diese Leute auch ihre Sachen wo anderst! Das grÃ¶Ãte Problem ist doch: der Chef ist nicht fÃ¤hig, angemessen in normaler Art und Weise mit Menschen (Kunden) umzugehen!! Wie kÃ¶nnte denn so jemand diesen Anspruch an seine Belegschaft dann haben??
Ach, ziemlich kurzsichtig ist er auch noch! Ihm sollte klar sein, wenn ich, aus Ãberzeugung nichts bei ihm kaufe, werde ich sicher auch keine anderen Leute dahin vermitteln! In Remchingen z.B. wurden incl. mir schon 5 FahrrÃ¤der in 2 Jahren gekauft (und nicht nur fÃ¼r 1000â¬)!! Ganz zu schweigen von denen, die durch die weitervermittelten Leute noch gekauft wurden. Also, alles in allem, bin ich der Meinung, ohne seine Belegschaft kÃ¶nnte der Chef den Laden dicht machen! Zum AbschluÃ nur noch eins! Man kann sicher der Meinung sein, ich bin ein gefrusteter Kunde, der etwas Ã¼bertreibt... aber, ich habe schon mit einigen Leuten gesprochen, die das ganze sehr Ã¤hnlich sehen!

Deshalb mein Tip! Geh nach Singen zu Cyclesport (findet sich auch im Internet unter www.cyclesport.de)! Viel grÃ¶Ãere Auswahl, sehr freundliche und auch kompetente Beratung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (27. Juni 2005)

essy240577 schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb mein Tip! Geh nach Singen zu Cyclesport (findet sich auch im Internet unter www.cyclesport.de)! Viel größere Auswahl, sehr freundliche und auch kompetente Beratung!



Meine Meinung!


----------



## Strider (5. Juli 2005)

Bikelager würde ich vergessen.
Velodrom wäre auch eine Option.


----------



## Olly_khe (5. Juli 2005)

und wenns preislich reinpasst auch mal hier

http://www.bunnyhopshop.de

bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.

und die Preise sind top

Gruß Steffen


----------



## wookie (20. Oktober 2005)

Also ich habe im Bikelager (Albtal - Neurot) gutes und schlechtes erlebt.

Es gibt zwei sehr freundliche Mitarbeiter. Aber einen unfreundlichen gibt es, glaube es ist der boss. Ich habe gesehen wie der seine Kunden wegen dummer fragen echt angemacht hat. Also meiner Meinung sollte der das seinen Angestellten überlassen. Die haben dafür ein Händchen.


----------



## Ulli1169 (20. Oktober 2005)

essy240577 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen!
> Deshalb mein Tip! Geh nach Singen zu Cyclesport (findet sich auch im Internet unter www.cyclesport.de)! Viel größere Auswahl, sehr freundliche und auch kompetente Beratung!



Das stimmt, echt super Auswahl und Beratung. Ahnung haben die Leute da
auch. Aber weils eben ein grosser Laden ist mit vielen Angestellten und
hoher Kapitalbindung wg. den unmengen an Material kann man %e bekommen
dort fast vergessen (10% halt, aber das is ja nix.)

Ein 2004er (!) stehengebliebenes Cannondale Scalpel wurde mir da nahegelegt - das das ein Vorjahresmodell war, weiss ich nur, weil ich
mich auskenne, erwähnt wurde das nicht - zum offiziellen Listenpreis.

Mein Tip ist der BunnyHopshop in Bruchsal, meine letzten beiden Räder (RR,MTB) habe ich da geholt, nicht aus überzeugung, sondern schlichtweg weil man da soviel Rabatt bekommt (ohne bekannt zu sein)


----------



## Shaitan (20. Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ich kann mich meinem vorrednern nur anschließen einen solchen haufen inkompetenz habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt!

ich wollte meine hyes bremes entlüften lassen was sie auch geschafft habe mit dem einzigen nachteil das nach dem entlüften noch nichts gebremst hat. auf den zweiten anlauf hat dann sogar was gebremst nur kein richtiger druckpunkt vorhanden ach so zu guter letzt haben sie mir den ganzen rahmen (rahmenpreis weit über 1000euro) auch nocgh mit bremsflüssigkeit eigesaut!! ich kann nur sagen der pulverbeschichtung sei dank das sich der "lack" nicht gelöst bzw. das kunststoffgranulat nicht gelöst hat und nochmal reklamation, nach weiter beanstandung meinerseits wurde ich dan des ladens verwiesen, gut ich meine einem kompetenten und autorisiertem laden wie dem bikelager kann sowas natürlich passieren. tztztztz  
ich kann dir nur raten kauf dein bike wo anders und bezahl ein wenig mehr die besten erfahrungen habe ich beim mr.bike gemacht zuverlässig kompetent und zu guter letzt auch noch freundlich!!!!www.misterbike.com


----------



## wookie (20. Oktober 2005)

Was mich so ankotzt, das Bikelager in Neurot liegt ca 800 meter von meiner Haustüre entfernt. Also ich bin sozusagen fast gezwungen meine ersatzschläuche dort zu kaufen. Ich werde heute dort auch noch einen Distanzring kaufen müssen.


----------



## Waldgeist (20. Oktober 2005)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich so ankotzt, das Bikelager in Neurot liegt ca 800 meter von meiner Haustüre entfernt. Also ich bin sozusagen fast gezwungen meine ersatzschläuche dort zu kaufen. Ich werde heute dort auch noch einen Distanzring kaufen müssen.



Fahr doch mal nach Langensteinbach zum Zink im KSC. Der freut sich über neue Kunden.


----------



## Busti (23. Oktober 2005)

hab auch schon einige läden in der umgebung durchgemacht. neurod auch mit schlechten erfahrungen. bei cycle-sport in remchingen bin ich nun seit 2 1/2 jahren immer bestens bedient worden. prädikat empfehlenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (24. Oktober 2005)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich so ankotzt, das Bikelager in Neurot liegt ca 800 meter von meiner Haustüre entfernt. Also ich bin sozusagen fast gezwungen meine ersatzschläuche dort zu kaufen. Ich werde heute dort auch noch einen Distanzring kaufen müssen.




die kauf ich auch dort ... außerdem alles was die fertig beziehen und an was sie nicht rummontieren müssen ... den rest entweder im web beim misterbike oder beim cyclesport ... und zwar in der reihenfolge


----------



## wookie (24. Oktober 2005)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> die kauf ich auch dort ... außerdem alles was die fertig beziehen und an was sie nicht rummontieren müssen ... den rest entweder im web beim misterbike oder beim cyclesport ... und zwar in der reihenfolge



In Etzenrot gibts auch ein kleinen Radladen. Wenn ich hier kleine sage, meine ich das wirklich so! 

ca 3qm hat der laden in einer Garage. Das macht richtig spaß in so kleine Läden zu gehen. Ist wie bei Tante Emma *G*

Persönliche Beratung 100%

Wenns also mal um Ersatzteile geht, kannst ihn in Etzenrot mal besuchen.


----------



## testalino (26. Oktober 2005)

wie heißt der radladen in etzenrot denn? dann fahr ich glaub wirklich mal vorbei...
danke.


----------



## mamenz (17. Januar 2006)

Shaitan schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich kann mich meinem vorrednern nur anschließen einen solchen haufen inkompetenz habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt!
> 
> ...


hallo habe am Samstag mein Bike (Im Bikelager in Neurot)   bestellt CUBE LTD TEAM. war am Dienstags schon da ,gute Beratung Preisnachlass und die Pumpe für meine Gabel habe ich zum Halben Preis bekommen.ich kann mich denn negativen Beiträgen nicht anschließen


----------



## mamenz (17. Januar 2006)

Shaitan schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich kann mich meinem vorrednern nur anschließen einen solchen haufen inkompetenz habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt!
> 
> ...


hallo habe am Samstag mein Bike (Im Bikelager in Neurot)   bestellt CUBE LTD TEAM. war am Dienstags schon da ,gute Beratung Preisnachlass und die Pumpe für meine Gabel habe ich zum Halben Preis bekommen.ich kann mich denn negativen Beiträgen nicht anschließen.Ist übrigens ein super BIKE Kaufennnnnn


----------



## mamenz (17. Januar 2006)

hallo habe am Samstag mein Bike (Im Bikelager in Neurot)   bestellt CUBE LTD TEAM. war am Dienstags schon da ,gute Beratung Preisnachlass und die Pumpe für meine Gabel habe ich zum Halben Preis bekommen.ich kann mich denn negativen Beiträgen nicht anschließen.Ist übrigens ein super BIKE Kaufennnnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamenz (17. Januar 2006)

essy240577 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen!
> 
> Hier meine Meinung:
> 
> ...


hallo habe am Samstag mein Bike (Im Bikelager in Neurot)   bestellt CUBE LTD TEAM. war am Dienstags schon da ,gute Beratung Preisnachlass und die Pumpe für meine Gabel habe ich zum Halben Preis bekommen.ich kann mich denn negativen Beiträgen nicht anschließen.Ist übrigens ein super BIKE Kaufennnnnn


----------



## knoflok (17. Januar 2006)

der laden wird aber nicht besser, in dem man drei mal postet...


----------



## bluesky (17. Januar 2006)

@ mamenz

also einmal auf "Antworten" drücken reicht ...  

ich war vor ein paar wochen mit nem kumpel beim misterbike weil er sich auch n cube gekauft hat ... schutzbleche, flaschenhalter, kettenstrebenschutz und nen 50 euro vdo tacho gabs obendrauf außerdem noch preisnachlass ..

das bike hatte er vorrätig


----------



## black soul (17. Januar 2006)

> gute Beratung Preisnachlass und die Pumpe für meine Gabel habe ich zum Halben Preis bekommen.


alles relativ, trotzdem taugt der laden nix. einfach unfähig. aber vielleicht hat du glück und alles läuft prima. dann mal viel spass mit dem teil.


----------



## Bremsman (17. Januar 2006)

hi bs :
und alles klar ?
biste fleißig am fahren ??

isch halt e bissele kalt sind aber trotzdem fleißig am werkeln !!
wie geht es deinem Wirbel ???
grüße Bremsman


----------



## Schlotzer (18. Januar 2006)

Tacho zusammen!

Muss jetzt auch mal meinen (ersten) Senf dazugeben  : Ich find das Bikelager (vor allem das im Albtal) DER HAMMER! (nein ich bin nicht von denen gesponsert!)
Nach ewiger Fahrrad-Abstinenz hab ich mir im Oktober '05 ein Cube Nature gegönnt - Beratung war für mich als Technik-Dau absolut i.O. - ich hasse es wenn man 'nem Laien wie mir mit Begriffen um sich wirft von denen ich nix versteh' (ging mir in 'nem anderen Laden so). Der angeblich so unfreundliche Chef hat mir alles sehr verständlich erklärt (warum was wie teurer/besser ist, Qualitätsunterschiede usw...), wenn man aber Honig ums Maul geschmiert haben will ist man woanders wohl aber besser aufgehoben - ist 'n sehr direkter Typ - unfreundlich ist aber anders.

Der SERVICE in dem Laden wird absolut groß geschrieben - da ***eiß ich auf das letzte Prozent Rabatt!!!   
Ich hab mich jetzt schon 2 mal mit dem Bike 'langgemacht' - Jedes mal u.a.  Schaltauge verbogen - hingekommen, Fahrrad sofort rein i. d. Werkstatt und ohne auch nur einen Cent zu verlangen, frisch eingestellt etc. wieder raus! - Das gibts glaub ich nicht oft!   Einen selbstverschuldeten achter haben die mir ebenfalls ohne irgendwas zu berechnen repariert (jeweils Trinkgeldbasis )
Ich kann die neg. Kritik a. d. Laden absolut nicht nachvollziehen, bin auch durch'n Bekannten zu dem Laden gekommen, der ebenfalls sehr zufrieden war/ist! Und weil ich den Laden so klasse find, haben wir das Stevens X6 meiner Frau eben auch dort gekauft! - Beratung, Preis/Leistung und vor allem Service wie eh und je - perfect! 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## black soul (18. Januar 2006)

Bremsman schrieb:
			
		

> hi bs :
> und alles klar ?
> biste fleißig am fahren ??
> 
> ...




hi bremsenmann
schön das du wieder aktiv bist. na,ja fahren geht so, weil arschkalt zur zeit, viel arbeit (aber nächste woche urlaub)und ich auch zu blöd bin trails zu finden. ich mein so von schluttenbach. egal. wirbel gehts gut, glaub ich. soll sich mal was anderes trauen. fürn notfall: 2 aspirin
wo wird gebaut, kann da ein alder mann auch runter/drüber fahren? 
wird zeit das wir mal wieder zusammen kommen.
grüssle  BS


----------



## Waldgeist (18. Januar 2006)

Also ich habe an sich einen anderen Händler. Aber im Spätjahr ist mir unterwegs der Schaltzug gerissen. Da ich keinene Ersatz hatte, wollte ich dies in der Mittagspause schnell reparieren lassen. Dazu die kleine Odyssee 

1. Versuch: *Karstadt*: machen wir nicht, keine Zeit, lohnt sich nicht.

2. Versuch: *Ride your Bike* : machen wir, Rad da lassen und übermorgen abholen, ich bin sehr überlastet, dabei stand er etwas gelangweilt hinter der Kasse. Laden war leer.

3. Versuch: Um die Ecke zum *Bikelager*, etwas skeptsch nach den Erfahrungen, aber oh Wunder, hatte einen Schaltzug, alter raus, neuer rein, eingestellt, 5 Öre auf die Kralle und fertig! Das hat keine 10 min. gedauert.


----------



## Bremsman (19. Januar 2006)

hi bs
ja der trail ist gut zu fahren für jeden !!(und wenns zu schwer wird kann mann oder frau eine andere linie fahren !!sehr spaßig das teil nur alleine schwer zu finden und das beste an der sache ist das der trail absolut shuttel fähig ist
und je schneller man wird umso sdchwerer wird er man kann sich also schön ans limit rantasten
gruß BM


----------



## black soul (20. Januar 2006)

wenn ich die zwei ausrufezeichen richtig deute, sogar für mich???  vielleicht nehmt ihr mich mal mit, auch wenn ich den altersdurchschnitt total versaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (20. Januar 2006)

weißt ja mir ist jede/r willkommen der spaß am radeln hat !!
müßen den trail erst noch vollenden aber bis zum früh jahr sollte er fertig sein
(genau wie mein neues radel !!!) grins !!!(stolzwieoskar)
cu Bremsman


----------



## wookie (20. Januar 2006)

Schlotzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tacho zusammen!
> 
> Muss jetzt auch mal meinen (ersten) Senf dazugeben  : Ich find das Bikelager (vor allem das im Albtal) DER HAMMER! (nein ich bin nicht von denen gesponsert!)
> Nach ewiger Fahrrad-Abstinenz hab ich mir im Oktober '05 ein Cube Nature gegönnt - Beratung war für mich als Technik-Dau absolut i.O. - ich hasse es wenn man 'nem Laien wie mir mit Begriffen um sich wirft von denen ich nix versteh' (ging mir in 'nem anderen Laden so). Der angeblich so unfreundliche Chef hat mir alles sehr verständlich erklärt (warum was wie teurer/besser ist, Qualitätsunterschiede usw...), wenn man aber Honig ums Maul geschmiert haben will ist man woanders wohl aber besser aufgehoben - ist 'n sehr direkter Typ - unfreundlich ist aber anders.
> ...



das klingt einfach zu glatt. so offt, wie es mit dem laden bei mir schlechte laune gab?!


----------



## Strider (20. Januar 2006)

Na ja den im Albtal kenn ich nicht ab der in Karlsruhe....
Wollte da ein Cube bestellen (hätte gut 2 Monate gedauert wofür die vielleicht nicht so viel können) 
Die frage nach grösseren bremsscheiben wurde mit "Die sind da eh dran" beantwortet (in wahrheit ist das bike nichtmal für zugelassen).
Während ich Stundenlang im Laden rumgehangen bin bis mich mal jemand bedient hat konnte ich dann gruseligen verkaufsgesprächen im Laden lauschen!


----------



## bikelager (24. Januar 2006)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> das klingt einfach zu glatt. so offt, wie es mit dem laden bei mir schlechte laune gab?!




Wann warst Du mal im Bikelager ????????????????????????????????


----------



## wookie (24. Januar 2006)

bikelager schrieb:
			
		

> Wann warst Du mal im Bikelager ????????????????????????????????


4-5 mal übers letzte jahr verteilt.


----------



## knoflok (24. Januar 2006)

@bikelager: 

nicht vom Avatar irritieren lassen...


----------



## label9 (24. Januar 2006)

hallo zusammen, schreib ich mal meine meinung.

ich hab die meisten läden in der umgebung und die hier genannten auch schon probiert.
ich brauch nen laden, wo ich mit meinem bike hin kann, falls mal was aussergewöhnliches gemacht werden muss, wie z.b. steuersatz wechseln oder ausfallenden fräsen, und das alles ohne zu warten. hinbringen, machen und wieder abhauen. kleiner smalltalk, kleine tips und beim reparieren zuschauen. natürlich habe ich diesen idealladen nirgends gefunden, am nähesten kam der sache noch ride your bike in karlsruhe. meine erste erfahrung mit dem bikelager war auch nur solala. als ich aber meine louise von ebay beim zehnten mal entlüften immer noch nicht bissig hatte, hab ich gedacht, jetzt lässte das mal machen. ich bring mein bike zum bikelager, laber mit den angestellten, schau beim reparieren zu, alles läuft wie im biker-traum, nur die bremse funzt nicht. 
und jetzt kommts: da schicken die doch glatt das ding bei magura ein, wohlwissend, dass sie von ebay ist, und lassen das auf kulanz reparieren/tauschen.

so und jetzt ihr.


----------



## black soul (24. Januar 2006)

magura,  5 jahre  usw. egal woher die bremse ist. nur....
wenn man entlüftet,und das 3 mal und kein druckpunkt hinkriegt, nicht checkt das der hebel sifft, was soll man da sagen ??
4 tage gewartet, händler aus urlaub zurück. 1 tag kein bike und am anderen tag neuen FR hebel dran. 
jetzt kommst du


----------



## superjoga (24. Januar 2006)

label9 schrieb:
			
		

> ...........da schicken die doch glatt das ding bei magura ein, wohlwissend, dass sie von ebay ist............



magura tauscht ungefähr ALLES!!!! also DAS ist nun wirklich nix besonderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluesky (24. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> magura tauscht ungefähr ALLES!!!! also DAS ist nun wirklich nix besonderes.




jo stimmt ... waren die beläge auch neu? die werden nämlich ebenfalls getauscht


----------



## wookie (24. Januar 2006)

komisch, warum stellt das bikelager den umtausch als kulanz dar. magura tauscht doch alles? liege ich falsch?


----------



## wookie (24. Januar 2006)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> nicht vom Avatar irritieren lassen...


wenigstens brauch ich keine schafe.


----------



## bikelager (25. Januar 2006)

wookie schrieb:
			
		

> 4-5 mal übers letzte jahr verteilt.




4-5 mal übers letzte jahr verteilt


----------



## superjoga (25. Januar 2006)

bikelager schrieb:
			
		

> 4-5 mal übers letzte jahr verteilt



4-5mal zuviel.......


----------



## billibiker (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Also ich habe mir mal das Bikelager im Albtal unter die Lupe genommen und kann nur sagen das ich die Beratung Top fand. Habe mir gleich darauf ein Cube AMS Pro gekauft und bin mit dem Service auch sehr zufrieden. Ich kann nicht vestehen was ihr für ein Problem habt. OK jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag aber muss man da gleich so über jemanden herziehen? Ich glaube nicht. Ich kann nur sagen das ich das Bikelager im Albtal empfehlen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (25. Januar 2006)

Ich hab hier bisher nur offtopic beigetragen... 

Kann bisher auch nichts schlechtes über das Bikelager in Karlsruhe berichten. 
Bei kleineren Problemen schon zwei Mal hilfreich gewesen und stets freundlich. 

Gekauft hab ich allerdings noch nichts - daher keine Angabe zur Beratung. Preise sind normale UVPs. Also nichts besondres. 

Grüße
knoflok


----------



## label9 (27. Januar 2006)

hey superjoga und wookie,
ist mir ja sowas von egal, wo ihr eure sachen kauft, aber hier gehts um ne sachliche antwort auf die frage, ob das bikelager in ordnung ist. eure wahrscheinlich auf persönlichen differenzen beruhende aussagen helfen da kein meter weiter. also warum wechselt ihr nicht in das 100-meter-drop forum, dort brauchen sie noch leute wie euch.


----------



## wookie (27. Januar 2006)

was soll man da sagen?
wenn jemand fragt was ich davon halt, geb ich halt meinen senf dazu, ganz einfach. wenn du eine professionelle gegenüberstellung von vor- und nachteilen der Bikeläden in der umgebung willst, kannst du keine antwort von "usern" verlangen.


----------



## Froschel (27. Januar 2006)

label9 schrieb:
			
		

> hey superjoga und wookie,
> ist mir ja sowas von egal, wo ihr eure sachen kauft, aber hier gehts um ne sachliche antwort auf die frage, ob das bikelager in ordnung ist. eure wahrscheinlich auf persönlichen differenzen beruhende aussagen helfen da kein meter weiter. also warum wechselt ihr nicht in das 100-meter-drop forum, dort brauchen sie noch leute wie euch.



Hi laber9,
schön dass es dir egal ist wo andere ihr Zeugs kaufen, die meisten hier interessierts aber. Hier ist übrigens nicht alles sachlich und das ist auch gut so und wenns nicht passt, einfach nen 100 Meter Drop machen.


-_-


----------



## superjoga (30. Januar 2006)

label9 schrieb:
			
		

> hey superjoga und wookie,
> ist mir ja sowas von egal, wo ihr eure sachen kauft, aber hier gehts um ne sachliche antwort auf die frage, ob das bikelager in ordnung ist. eure wahrscheinlich auf persönlichen differenzen beruhende aussagen helfen da kein meter weiter. also warum wechselt ihr nicht in das 100-meter-drop forum, dort brauchen sie noch leute wie euch.



jetzt bin ich aber echt beleidigt.....


----------



## eL (30. Januar 2006)

ich fordere vergeltung 

"handschuhinsgesichtwerf"

du hast die wahl der waffen
ich sag wann und wo


----------



## superjoga (30. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ich fordere vergeltung
> 
> "handschuhinsgesichtwerf"
> 
> ...



hey eL, wen forderst du heraus? laber9 oder mich? 
falls mich, ich würde zum morgenstern greifen..... 
sag zeit und ort, du sohn einer frikadellen bratenden hu§$e!!!!


----------



## eL (30. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> ich sohn einer frikadellen bratenden hu§$e!!!!


lass des nich dei mudder hören  

ne ick mein die andere flitzpipe


----------



## superjoga (31. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> lass des nich dei mudder hören
> 
> ne ick mein die andere flitzpipe



du wortverdreher du elender......... 

also dann gibts halt nix auf die mütze, schade drum.....dann halt nächstes mal beim radeln abziehen.......


----------



## Flugrost (31. Januar 2006)

Mist, die Schibbs sind alle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (31. Januar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> ....dann halt nächstes mal beim radeln abziehen.......



ihr vereinsmeierheinis müsst euch echt melden  
in den fast 2 jahren die ich hier vor mir hervegetiere hab ich euch erst 1 mal mit bike gesehen.

also sooo lang wollt ich hier nu auch nich mehr bleiben  

eL


----------



## superjoga (31. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ihr vereinsmeierheinis müsst euch echt melden
> in den fast 2 jahren die ich hier vor mir hervegetiere hab ich euch erst 1 mal mit bike gesehen.
> 
> also sooo lang wollt ich hier nu auch nich mehr bleiben
> ...



KLAPPE eL!!!!

hab dich auch erst einmal mit fahrrad gesehen......


----------



## der-tick.de (31. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ihr vereinsmeierheinis müsst euch echt melden
> in den fast 2 jahren die ich hier vor mir hervegetiere hab ich euch erst 1 mal mit bike gesehen.
> 
> also sooo lang wollt ich hier nu auch nich mehr bleiben
> ...


Also ich hab dich schon öffters im Wald getroffen, und ich bin auch ein Vereinsmeier. Bloss das ich nicht täglich das Clubtrikot an hab. Genauso wie viele andere aus dem Club. (Ein paar Kennen dich auch aus dem Wald).
Also bleib mal ganz ruhig El.


----------



## eL (31. Januar 2006)

dann sollte ich umgehend den wald wechseln


----------



## Waldgeist (31. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> dann sollte ich umgehend den wald wechseln


@El: schlechte Laune? Der Winter ist bald vorbei, bis dahin noch etwas Geduld.

Schneegeist


----------



## Ulli1169 (31. Januar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ihr vereinsmeierheinis müsst euch echt melden
> in den fast 2 jahren die ich hier vor mir hervegetiere hab ich euch erst 1 mal mit bike gesehen.
> eL



guck mal auf der vereinswebseite nach ... da müsste es 
formulare zum beitritt gehen, da kannst gleich von vornerein
ne ehrenmitgliedschaft beantragen


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2006)

ach vergiss es


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ach vergiss es


Wenn du versprichst zur Jahreshauptversammlung deine Bulletten zu macvhen, wird es sicher viele Führsprecher geben...


----------



## Kenny Garnet (2. Februar 2006)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> dann sollte ich umgehend den wald wechseln


Nein, wir wechseln den Tick.

@Tick: Halt doch einfach mal den Schnabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kenny Garnet (2. Februar 2006)

Nochma was Sachliches zum Bikelager:
Nachdem meine Schwester ein Rad wollte und sie eines in diesem besagten Fachgeschäft (damals beim Seehof Ettlingen) gesichtet hatte, sollte ich "als angeblich Fachkundiger" mit zum Kauf. Das Rad gab's in zwei Rahmenhöhen, so wie das bei den Damenrädern für den City-Bereich üblich ist. Dummerweise stand das größere unten, und das niedrigere hing an der Decke. - Da Schwesterlein aber die 1 Meter 70 nur mit Absätzen schafft, schlug ich dem Dealer vor, dass er mal davon ablassen solle, uns das hohe Bike mit aller ihm eigenen Argumentationsgewalt aufzunötigen, obwohl Schwesterlein da ziemlich offensichtlich draufgespannt aussah, und stattdessen mal das niedrige Bike abzuhängen, was natürlich mit ein wenig Arbeit verbunden war. Der Dealer hat den Schweiß der Arbeit gescheut und sich heftigst gewehrt. Ich hab ihm dann all meine weißen Mäuse auspacken und ihm die Abkehr vom Kauf-Vorhaben androhen müssen, bis er letzlich widerwillig das niedrigere Bike abhängte. Schwester stieg drauf und - es passte bestens. Smiley in ihrem Gesicht, Knurren in seinem. Verkauft hat er's uns dann aber doch. - Den größten Respekt hab ich dem Dealer (und dem Laden) noch in den ersten Minuten entegegenbracht, dann schwand mein guter Willen, in dem Geschäft zukünftig noch ein ebensolches zu tätigen.


----------



## bluesky (2. Februar 2006)

wow 

du schreibst komplizierter als ich denken kann!

okay das ist jetzt auch keine kunst

aber dieser bericht deckt sich mit dingen die auch an mich schon herangetragen wurden


----------



## eL (2. Februar 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du versprichst zur Jahreshauptversammlung deine Bulletten



woher willst DU die kennen?


nee ma im ernst.... watt soll ick beim mtb club karlsruhe??? mein fahrad fährt och ohne monatsbeitrag durch den wald.


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Februar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wir wechseln den Tick.
> 
> @Tick: Halt doch einfach mal den Schnabel.


Ohhh... JA! Wohin darf ich? Muss ich jetzt zur EisenSK? Auch kein Thema!  
Bin demnächst eh wieder öffters in Berlin.  

@El: Beim Club? Hmmm... Viel Scheiss von Kenny anhören? Ach nein, dass gibts hier im Forum gratis... (In wirklichkeit labert der fast keinen Scheiss, aber hier... das ist wirklich schlimm) Die tollen Führungen von Kenny brauchst du dann sicher auch nicht... Und die DirtAnlage fällt auch nicht in dein Interessensgebiet, oder? Oder die tollen Clubtrikots? Hmmmm... Wir haben Blond25!!!!    

Sonst fallen mir wirklich gerade nur die Lizenzgeschichten ein. Aber Kenny weiss bestimmt besseres...  
Ah doch... Das Les Gets Wochenende... Ich war zwar noch nie dabei aber es soll gut sein.

@Bulletten: Berliner machen eh die besten und ich hab gehört das deine Scharf sein sollen und viele sie toll fanden, also daher...  

@El: Aber im Austausch gegen mich bekommst du garantiert deine Ehrenmitgliedschaft. Wenn nicht "Kenn ich garnicht" ordentlich drauf zahlt.


----------



## eL (3. Februar 2006)

watt soll ick mit dem ganzen schaizendreck?? ausser blondi und ihre truppenteile  natürlich


----------



## stevens_freak (5. Februar 2006)

Also ich kann die Kritik nicht ganz nachvollziehen...
Bin erst neu zugezogen und musste mir natürlich einen neuen Bikeshop suchen. Klar: Auch ich bin auf das Bikelager gestossen und einmal "reingeschneit". Obwohl ich momentan keinerlei Kaufabsichten habe (mein Stevens ist erst 6 Monate alt), war der Verkäufer nett und ebenso hilfreich ! Habe dann nach einem längeren Gespräch und dem Einfall, dass ich noch ein paar Kleinteile -welche unterwegs "abhanden" gekommen sind- bräuchte, diese ohne einen Cent zu bezahlen auch noch kostenlos bekommen. War zwar nur Kleinkram (Zugendkappe und Gummistopfen), aber nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung wird sowas bei Nicht-Stammkunden immer gnadenlos berechnet. Obwohl ich ein erfahrener Biker bin und auch alle Magazine regelmässig lese, konnte ich von fehlender Fachkompetenz oder ähnlichem gar nichts spüren ! Im Gegenteil: Nach den Tips vom Bikelager über das Setup meiner Gabel macht das Biken nun noch mehr Spass !
Mein nächstes Bike werde ich wohl in Neurod kaufen... Sparen,Sparen,Sparen...
Ich hoffe auch, vielleicht über die neue Internetseite (als ich das Bikelager gefunden habe, war die noch komplett anders) auch Anschluss zu anderen Bikern zu finden und sehe mir deshalb regelmäßig die Termine an.
Ich kann nur sagen: Macht weiter so Jungs !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolsRacer (5. Februar 2006)

Also ich kenne das Bikelager jetzt schon seit sechs Jahren. Kompetent und Service orientiert. Angebot ist zwar beschränkt, aber in Ordnung. Als echten "Bike" Laden würde ich die Jungs allerdings nicht sehen. Finds gut, dass es überhaupt noch so einen Laden im Albtal gibt. Mal schauen, wie sich die Dependance in KA entwickelt. Erster Eindruck auch in Ordnung. Wollte mir ein Stevens M8 in meiner Größe anschauen, nach 3 Monaten hatten die ein solches da und haben mich angerufen, ob ich nicht vorbei schauen mag. Das ist echt OK. Naja , ein Bergwerk wurde es halt dann und woanders


----------



## stevens_freak (5. Februar 2006)

Was ist denn für dich ein "Bike"-Laden ? Und wieso lieber Bergwerk als Stevens...?


----------



## RolsRacer (5. Februar 2006)

"Bike" Laden: Ein Laden , der sich auf MTB´s spezialisiert hat. In Neurod findrest Du ja auch noch RR und Freizeiträder für jung und alt. Aber, wie gesagt, ist schon OK so, da im Albtal ja viele Käuferschichten bedient werden müssen.
Stevens M8 war mein Favorit, doch war mir bei fast 2m und kanpp 90 kg zu filigran. Das Bergwerk ist halt als Lokalpatriot mir gerade recht gewesen und war  noch mit einem guten Rabatt versehen


----------



## stevens_freak (5. Februar 2006)

Rabatte brei Berkwerg sind auch nicht verwunderlich... Ich bin allerdings froh, dass es auch Rennräder und Freizeiträder gibt. Möchte mir ja nicht unbedingt für jeden Radtyp einen anderen Shop suchen müssen.


----------



## RolsRacer (6. Februar 2006)

Na, auf jedenfall bekommst Du bei Bergwerk keine Rabatte im monitären Sinne.
Zudem eine andere Liga wie Taiwan Stevens, wo wir wieder beim Thema sind. Wie Du richtig sagst, ist es für die Betreiber vom Bikelager wichtig eine breite Masse anzusprechen, um überleben zu können. Gesetz des Marktes.
Reine MTB Bike Läden sind Spezialisten und selten und eigentlich nur in Großstädten oder MTB Touri-Regionen zu finden mit den üblichen erfreulichen  Ausnahmen in unserer Region. So long.


----------



## items (6. Februar 2006)

Tach,
ich hab mein Cube meim Bikelager gekauft. Ein Weilchen war ich total sauer auf die, weil ich ewig Geknarze hatte, von dem ich nicht wußte, wos herkommt und irgendwann hab ich rausbekommen, dass die eine zu kleine Reduzierhülse ins Sattelrohr gebastelt haben. Dadurch hatte die Sattelstütze minimal Spiel und deshalb halt das nervtötende Geknarze. Kann aber IMHO auch bei anderen passieren und als ich dieses Jahr Probleme mit der Gabel hatte, haben die wirklich einen Superservice geliefert (in Ka). Die Jungs da waren echt total motiviert und willig was für die Kunden zu tun. Und die Gabel war in kürzester Zeit repariert, Rückruf als sie fertig war usw. hat auch alles geklappt. Echt alles super. 
Von daher glaub ich (und weiß es auch aus zuverlässiger Quelle), dass der Chef das Problem ist und ein ziemlicher Stinker. Die Leute, die da malochen haben AFAIK kein leichtes Los mit dem (und die Kunden IMHO auch nicht)

Grüße
items


----------



## univalve (8. Februar 2006)

Prinzipiell finde ich das Bikelager in KA auch ok. Beim zusammenschrauben von meinem Bike habe ich bei denen die meisten Kleinteile (Unterlegscheiben, Ringe, Schrauben etc.) geholt. Beratung war gut und die Kerle sind freundlich. Wirklich verdient haben die an mir ja nicht ;-)

Jetzt die Kerhseite: Meine Hinteradbremse Gustav M von Magura hat Öl verloren und man musste dann "pumpen" um noch ein halbwegs passable Bremsleistung zu bekommen. Die haben das Teil neu befüllt aber anständig bremsen tut sie nicht. Der Typ meinte dann noch, dass er es nicht besser einstellen konnte??? Naja, mir war das Geld für den Befüllsatz von Magura selber einfach zuviel, sonst hätte ich mich selber daran probiert. Jetzt hoffe ich mal, das das Ding dicht bleibt. Mal sehen. Vielleicht liegt hier auch das Problem bei Magura. Keine Ahnung. Aber eigentlich sollte die ja bremsen "wie die Sau".

greetz
univalve


----------



## mjA (9. Februar 2006)

Kann wer mal nen Fazit ziehen? Ich muss meien Achse ind er XT-Nabe austauschen lassen und würde eigentlich zu Bike Lager in KA gehen. Mir erschien de Verkäufer auch nett.

Welche Alternativen(hne große umwege) gibt es in Karlsruhe noch aucher dieses Velodrom? Ich brauche halt noch einen Bikeladen der auch Magura vertreibt.

Möchte halt keien Enttäuschung erleben, hatte ich in Berlin genug.

Was sollte Achse tauschen max Kosten?


----------



## items (9. Februar 2006)

Fazit:
Achsentausch ist mit Sicherheit kein Thema. Keine Ahnung was sowas kosten darf, aber wenn du auf jeden Fall einen günstigen Preis haben willst, dann gehe nicht zum Bikelager sondern eine Ecke weiter in die Augartenstr. zum "Ride your Bike". Der ist mein absoluter Lieblingsschrauber für Brot und Butter Schraubereien, die ich nicht selber mache kann/will. Komplizierterer Hightech ist da nicht so gut aufgehoben IMHO, aber ne Achse ist da genau richtig. Oder kauf da die Achse und machs selber. Ist nicht mal allzu großem Aufwand gut zu erledigen.

greetz
items


----------



## superjoga (9. Februar 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> ......Was sollte Achse tauschen max Kosten?......



kleiner tipp: wenn irgendjemand die achse tauscht, dann wirst du mit sicherheit die lagerkonen und die kugeln auch tauschen müssen. wer also im "fachhandel" einfach nur die achse tauscht, sollte sich damit selbst disqualifiziert haben.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (9. Februar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> kleiner tipp: wenn irgendjemand die achse tauscht, dann wirst du mit sicherheit die lagerkonen und die kugeln auch tauschen müssen. wer also im "fachhandel" einfach nur die achse tauscht, sollte sich damit selbst disqualifiziert haben.......



brauch man nicht weiter ausweiten, aber man kann die achse tauschen  und ne Ladenempfehlung wäre mir lieber


----------



## superjoga (9. Februar 2006)

mjA schrieb:
			
		

> .....und ne Ladenempfehlung wäre mir lieber .....



VELODROM


----------



## albtal_rider (12. Februar 2006)

Da sieht man mal, wie unqualifiziert einige Kommentare sind...
Wenn ein Achsen-Austausch (warum auch immer) notwendig erscheint, so sind nicht nur Lagerkugeln und -konen zu prüfen, sondern vor allem auch der Zustand der dazugehörigen Lagerschale, welche in der Regel fest in die Nabe miteingearbeitet ist.
Sonst nützt der Austausch nähmlich auch nichts - vor allem nicht auf lange Sicht. Bei einer verbogenen Achse ist daher ein Austausch der kompletten Nabe meistens ratsamer...


----------



## mjA (12. Februar 2006)

ahh cool! das hilft mir im wissenstand auf jedenfall mal weiter. danke!!


----------



## albtal_rider (12. Februar 2006)

Kurzer Nachtrag noch:
Bei der hinteren Nabe befindet sich die Lagerschale natürlich auf der rechten Seite mit im Freilaufkörper (solange kein alter und billiger Schraubkranz verbaut wurde...).


----------



## superjoga (13. Februar 2006)

albtal_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Kurzer Nachtrag noch:
> Bei der hinteren Nabe befindet sich die Lagerschale natürlich auf der rechten Seite mit im Freilaufkörper (solange kein alter und billiger Schraubkranz verbaut wurde...).



mann, da weiss ja einer echt bescheid und kanns nicht lassen anderen ans knie zu treten.....


----------



## albtal_rider (14. Februar 2006)

Fühlst du dich etwa angegriffen ?!


----------



## black soul (16. Februar 2006)

@mjA
so schrauberzeugs kannst du mal probieren beim martin zu machen oder machen lassen. ist ein gruschtladen, selbstschraubwerkstatt etc. im gewerbehof steinstr.
www.radler-martin.de


----------



## Kenny Garnet (16. Februar 2006)

Ich empfehle sogar dringendst weiterzuklicken in folgende Rubrik:
http://www.radler-martin.de/fahrradfragen.html

Die sollte dem Besucher des Ladens bei der Behebung seines technischen Problems, beispielsweise einer etwas eingelaufenen Lagerschale auf der Nicht-Freilaufseite (von mir aus auch auf der anderen), Klarheit verschaffen können, was er nun wirklich notwendigerweise ersetzen sollte und ob er nicht mit dem leichten Rumpeln im Lager einen Haufen Geld sparen kann. Der Martin hat da seine eigene, und wie ich meine, nicht ganz ungesunde Meinung. Außerdem unterstützt er den Selbstschraubertrieb seiner dadurch kompetenter werdenden Kunden.

Die Lagerschalen sind übrigens deutlich härter im Nehmen als die Konen und überleben letztere daher deutlich. Ein bloßer Austausch von Achse und ggf. Konen sowie Kugeln unter Erhalt des restlichen Hinterrades ist ökonomisch betrachtet empfehlenswert und technisch betrachtet bestimmt kein Fehler. Denn der Austausch der Nabe wie oben empfohlen - und damit verbunden das Umspeichen - ist ein teurer Spaß und lässt des Händlers Augen leuchten. Ob der Verbraucher (sprich: Du) aber wirklich Sorgen haben muss wegen dem etwaigen Rumpeln seiner wiederverwendeten Nabe, das muss er dann schon selbst mit seinem Geldbeutel ausmachen. Nur weil die Achse krumm ist, ist es noch vergleichsweise unwahrscheinlich, dass auch die Nabe weg muss. Schau dir das genau an, mja, und restauriere nur die Teile, die auch wirklich deutliche Fraßspuren zeigen. - Und mach's selber, zum Beispiel in einer Selbsthilfewerkstatt wie der von Martin (oder einem Verein wie dem hochgelobten, der hier einen der Nachbar-Freds beansprucht). Dann kannst du sowas in Zukunft auch selber beurteilen. Und dein Laufrad noch ein Jahr (oder mehr) benutzen, bis es komplett durchgenudelt ist.

So, genug belehrt. Wirsing!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (17. Februar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle sogar dringendst weiterzuklicken in folgende Rubrik:
> http://www.radler-martin.de/fahrradfragen.html


Leider steht auf der Seite auch, dass er sich nicht mit Scheibenbremsen auskennt. 

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass zusätzlich die komplette Nabe oder zumindest die Bremsscheibenaufnahme verzogen ist?
An meine Veltec Nabe habe ich gestern eine nagelneue Magura-Scheibe dran gebaut, weil die Hayes-Scheibe immer so geschliffen hat. Ich dachte eigentlich die Scheibe ist verzogen, weil ich mich in Innsbruck ein paar Mal öfter abgelegt hatte als sonst. Jetzt schleift die Magura-Scheibe aber auch und die ist nagelneu und nicht so hauchdünn wie die Hayes-Scheibe. Außerdem habe ich eine nagelneue Steckachse durchgeschoben und dafür den ziemlich massiven Schnellspannadapter rausgenommen. Also bei mir ist definitiv nicht die Achse verbogen.


----------



## superjoga (17. Februar 2006)

Don Stefano schrieb:
			
		

> Leider steht auf der Seite auch, dass er sich nicht mit Scheibenbremsen auskennt.
> 
> Kann es eigentlich sein, dass zusätzlich die komplette Nabe oder zumindest die Bremsscheibenaufnahme verzogen ist?
> An meine Veltec Nabe habe ich gestern eine nagelneue Magura-Scheibe dran gebaut, weil die Hayes-Scheibe immer so geschliffen hat. Ich dachte eigentlich die Scheibe ist verzogen, weil ich mich in Innsbruck ein paar Mal öfter abgelegt hatte als sonst. Jetzt schleift die Magura-Scheibe aber auch und die ist nagelneu und nicht so hauchdünn wie die Hayes-Scheibe. Außerdem habe ich eine nagelneue Steckachse durchgeschoben und dafür den ziemlich massiven Schnellspannadapter rausgenommen. Also bei mir ist definitiv nicht die Achse verbogen.



versuch mal vorm/beim anziehen der schrauben, die scheibe in belastungsrichtung zu drehen, dann sollte sie "verzugsfrei" sitzen.
ansonsten kann es bei den veltec naben schon mal zu kleineren ungenauigkeiten kommen, ist in der regel die nabe von grimeca. aber sowas willst du dir doch nicht an nomad bauen!?! schon der steuersatz brennt heftig im auge.......


----------



## albtal_rider (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

eine verzogene Nabe ist wohl mehr als unwarscheinlich...
Grundsätzlich muß natürlich der Bremssattel - egal bei welcher Scheibenbremse - genau ausgerichtet werden. Das hat nichts mit der Stärke der Scheibe zu tun sondern mit dem exakten Abstand beider Bremsbeläge zur Scheibe. Ausserdem (vielleicht habe ich das auch nicht richtig verstanden) mixt man keine Scheiben und Bremssättel unterschiedlicher Hersteller.


----------



## superjoga (17. Februar 2006)

albtal_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> .......eine verzogene Nabe ist wohl mehr als unwarscheinlich.......
> ........(vielleicht habe ich das auch nicht richtig verstanden) mixt man keine Scheiben und Bremssättel unterschiedlicher Hersteller.......



hehehehe. SEHR unwahrscheinlich........

das zweite entbehrt jeglicher logik!? was ändert es am schleifen, wenn man magura scheiben mit magura-bremssätteln benutzt?


----------



## Ulli1169 (17. Februar 2006)

Kenny Garnet schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lagerschalen sind übrigens deutlich härter im Nehmen als die Konen und überleben letztere daher deutlich. Ein bloßer Austausch von Achse und ggf. Konen sowie Kugeln unter Erhalt des restlichen Hinterrades ist ökonomisch betrachtet empfehlenswert und technisch betrachtet bestimmt kein Fehler. Denn der Austausch der Nabe wie oben empfohlen - und damit verbunden das Umspeichen - ist ein teurer Spaß und lässt des Händlers Augen leuchten.
> So, genug belehrt. Wirsing!



falls die lagerschalen schon "frass" aufweisen besteht auch noch die möglichkeit, minimal grössere oder kleinere Kugeln zu verbauen, die laufen
dann neben der alten spur; dann kann das laufrad noch 1,2 jahre gefahren werden. leider sind die lagerschalen bei den meisten naben nicht austauschbar.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Februar 2006)

superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> versuch mal vorm/beim anziehen der schrauben, die scheibe in belastungsrichtung zu drehen, dann sollte sie "verzugsfrei" sitzen.


Danke, das (Scheibe verspannt) hört sich nach einer Möglichkeit an, die auch bei der Hayes-Scheibe zu dem Schleifen geführt haben könnte. Werd's heute abend mal ausprobieren. Auch die andere Scheibe kommt testweise mal dran.



			
				superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten kann es bei den veltec naben schon mal zu kleineren ungenauigkeiten kommen, ist in der regel die nabe von grimeca.


Nö, glaubich nicht. Die sind doch die gleichen wie die Novatec (joy-tech) und Nope und Alutech usw.



			
				superjoga schrieb:
			
		

> aber sowas willst du dir doch nicht an nomad bauen!?! schon der steuersatz brennt heftig im auge.


Der LRS war bisher am alten FSR dran und kommt natürlich jetzt erstmal ans nomad. Kurz bevor ich mir das nächste Rad aufbaue, kommt vl. ein neuer dran.
Nein, ich habe noch keinen neuen Rahmen bestellt, sollte ich das jetzt schon machen?



			
				albtal_rider schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem (vielleicht habe ich das auch nicht richtig verstanden) mixt man keine Scheiben und Bremssättel unterschiedlicher Hersteller.


Ok, da habe ich zu wenige Infos gegeben. Natürlich sind die Sättel jetzt auch von Magura.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (17. Februar 2006)

ich geb albtal_rider recht.. bei mri das problem jetzt auch gelöst..die 210er scheibe schleift zwar..aber läuft ohne acht durch den adapter und sitzt fast optimal... was mit 190er nun war...kein plan..wir vermuten das dreck unter den schrauben die ursache war.

greetz


----------



## user1234 (26. Juni 2006)

Ich kann nur jedem dringend abraten, beim Bikelager in Karlsruhe etwas zu kaufen. Die Bikes sind einfach schlampig zusammengebaut (und darum wahrscheinlich auch billiger), der Service ist genauso superschlampig und der Chef ist total unverschämt.

Ihr Forum zensieren sie auch. Unerwünschte Kritik wird weider herausgelöscht, bzw, jetzt wird erst nach Lesen freigeschalten...

Ach einen kleinen Tip noch, wenn ihr was reparieren lasst, dann lasst euch immer eine Quittung geben (auch wenn es am Anfang auf Kullanz geht). Sonst geht es euch wie mir und sie streiten plötzlich ab, dass man schon x mal bei Ihnen war zum Reparieren des selben Teils...

Also ich kauf da nie wieder ein Bike und kann jedem nur dringend von dem Laden abraten...


----------



## haschoma (27. Juni 2006)

hab den thread hier grade entdeckt, da werd ich doch auch noch kurz meinen senf zu geben. war schon länger auf der suche nach einer satteltasche und nach einigen fehlkäufen (meist hat nicht alles reingepasst) wollte ich mir die topeak Aero Wedge Pack Serie mal anschauen. bin x radläden in karlsruhe abgeradelt bis ich kurz vor dem aufgeben der suche im bikelager doch noch fündig wurde. also fix das ding gekauft doch für diesen klickmechanismus war mein sattel leider zu eng / klein wasauchimmer. bin dann mit der tasche zurück in den laden und hab gefragt, ob sie diese auch mit riemenbefestigung haben. der verkäufer nahm den artikel ohne meckern zurück, jedoch hatten sie keine tasche mit riemen da. also im anderen geschäft angerufen ob die so eine da haben: tada eine auf vorrat, wird rübergeschickt. 
hab mich schon gefreut, wie gut das doch alles läuft und wurde auf 3 tage später verwiesen, dass die tasche dann da wäre. nach 3 wochen und 5-6 besuchen später hatten sie dann ein tasche mit riemen da, jedoch nicht das pendant von topeak mit riemen sondern irgendeine tasche. hab denen dann klar gemacht, dass ich diese nicht wollte und die topeak tasche mit riemen wollte worauf mir gesagt wurde, dass topeak ihre taschen nur mit klickverschluss führe und gar keine mit riemen, er würde aber für mich gerne mal im katalog nachschauen. naja sie stand im katalog und schlappe 1,5 wochen und 2 besuche später hatte er sie dann wirklich da ... waren dann zusammengerechnet 4-5 wochen ärger und 7-8 besuche nur wegen einer kleinen satteltasche.
naja zum glück gibt es so viele schöne radläden in karlsruhe, dass man auf bikelager nicht angewiesen ist.


----------



## billibiker (30. August 2007)

Hab gehört das der Chef vom Bikelager Neurod seinen besten mann rausgeschmissen hat. Stimmt das?


----------



## frenchy (31. August 2007)

Schlotzer schrieb:


> Tacho zusammen!
> 
> Muss jetzt auch mal meinen (ersten) Senf dazugeben  : Ich find das Bikelager (vor allem das im Albtal) DER HAMMER! (nein ich bin nicht von denen gesponsert!)
> Nach ewiger Fahrrad-Abstinenz hab ich mir im Oktober '05 ein Cube Nature gegönnt - Beratung war für mich als Technik-Dau absolut i.O. - ich hasse es wenn man 'nem Laien wie mir mit Begriffen um sich wirft von denen ich nix versteh' (ging mir in 'nem anderen Laden so). Der angeblich so unfreundliche Chef hat mir alles sehr verständlich erklärt (warum was wie teurer/besser ist, Qualitätsunterschiede usw...), wenn man aber Honig ums Maul geschmiert haben will ist man woanders wohl aber besser aufgehoben - ist 'n sehr direkter Typ - unfreundlich ist aber anders.
> ...





Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen - Bin immer sehr gut und KOMPETENT bedient worden.


----------



## tigerwoods1607 (31. August 2007)

Ich muss leider sagen, das ich mit dem Bikelager unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Die Filiale in der Nähe des Bahnhofs ist auf jeden Fall durchgefallen. Verkäufer war gelangweilt und wollte mir ein Rad andrehen, das für meine Gewichtsklasse (100kg, 1,92) überhaupt nicht geeignet war, was sich mit den Erfahrungen aus anderen Beratungsgesprächen und Internetforen etc. mehr als bestätigt hat. Der Verkäufer in Filiale Albtal war hingegen sehr bemüht und hat mir dann berichtet, das das besagte Rad eher im Kinder / Jugendbereich anzusiedeln ist. Die weitere Beratung war wirklich gut und kompetent. So sollte es eigentlich sein. Ich gebe zu, daß ich bis dahin wenig Ahnung hatte. Die extremen Qualitätsunterschiede der beiden Läden hat mich dazu bewogen, dort nichts zu kaufen, da ich nicht auf die Tageslaune der einzelnen Mitarbeiter angewiesen sein wollte. Vor allem, da ich in Spuckweite der Filiale in Karlsruhe wohne. Vielleicht war der schlechte Verkäufer auch nur eine Ausnahme, jedoch hat sein Verhalten dem Laden den Umsatz von 2 Mountainbikes für meine Freundin und mich gekostet.


----------



## albtal_rider (30. September 2007)

Wie sieht`s eigentlich mit dem neuen Bikelager im Ettlingen aus ? Die haben da wohl vor kurzem auf gemacht. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen ?


----------



## black soul (1. Oktober 2007)

bikelager halt......


----------



## frenchy (1. Oktober 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> bikelager halt......




...und zwar, NACH EIGENE ERFAHRUNG, gut


----------



## black soul (3. Oktober 2007)

frenchy schrieb:


> ...und zwar, NACH EIGENE ERFAHRUNG, gut




wenn ich so was schreibe, dann auch NACH EIGENER ERFAHRUNG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (3. Oktober 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> wenn ich so was schreibe, dann auch NACH EIGENER ERFAHRUNG.



dann erzähl mal...deine Erfahrung - Eine Kritik sollte lieber fundiert sein - 

Mein Lob an Bikelager ist wohl überlegt, nach einigen Erfahrungen : Kauf - Beratung - mechanische Erste Hilfe und...Freundlichkeit/Bereitschaft. Tja... ich nerve eben die Verkäufer auch nicht Stunden lang wegen 3 Gramm oder einer Farbe etc...


----------



## Pike78 (7. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch null überzeugt vom Bikelager. 

Habe mir da auch mal nen Bike gekauft, das 0 Eingestellt war. Echt alle Schrauben locker ,Gangschaltung ging null und überhaupt das ist für mich völlig daneben(Lebensgefährlich).
Die Schrauber dort haben keine Ahnung, würde mich mal Interessieren ob die ne Ausbildung haben.

@frenchy würde mich nicht wundern wenn du da auch Arbeitest so wie du darüber Schwärmst


----------



## black soul (7. Oktober 2007)

> Tja... ich nerve eben die Verkäufer auch nicht Stunden lang wegen 3 Gramm oder einer Farbe etc...
> __________________


ettlingen und lapierre, lass mich raten: du hast dort gekauft ?
hmmmm, du kennst mich aber gut und weisst was und wie ich fahre 
wenn du zufrieden bist ist ja gut. ich nicht! und ich hab auch absolut keine lust die ganzen story hier zu schreiben. für mich bleibt das einfach ein laden mit unfähigen schraubern und ebensolchen verkäufern.
wir können uns gerne mal auf nen kaffe treffen und darüber plaudern.


----------



## frenchy (7. Oktober 2007)

Pike78 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch null überzeugt vom Bikelager.
> 
> Habe mir da auch mal nen Bike gekauft, das 0 Eingestellt war. Echt alle Schrauben locker ,Gangschaltung ging null und überhaupt das ist für mich völlig daneben(Lebensgefährlich).
> Die Schrauber dort haben keine Ahnung, würde mich mal Interessieren ob die ne Ausbildung haben.
> ...



Nein, nicht meine "Branche" - und ich lobbe NUR wenn ich persönlich überzeugt bin - Es gibt wirklich GENUG laden in der Gegend die einfach unter o sind - Bike Lager ist nicht perfekt, gibt sich aber Mühe!! Über die anderen rede ich noch nicht mal!! Wenn ich nicht zufrieden bin, rede ich darüber nicht und gehe auch nicht mehr hin!!! Eine Chance zur Verbesserung ist wohl erlaubt!!!!

Ja!!!!! ich habe ein LP dort gekauft, und bin absolut mit dem Service zufrieden! ich hätte das Bike auch in Frankreich kaufen können...für mich wohl kein Problem  - Aber warum wenn die "Betreuung" vor Ort gut ist!!

@Black Soul Danke für die Einladung - Fahre ich aber lieber, auch gerne mit dir


----------



## Schlotzer (7. Oktober 2007)

Ettlingen:
Nach knapp 2 Jahren ist letzte Woche die linke Ganganzeige meines X6-Stevens abgebrochen - Gibts wohl nicht einzeln und somit sollte auf Garantie der kpl. Schalter getauscht werden. Da ich jedoch nur den Deckel incl. dem roten "Häkchen" brauchte boten sie mir an, nachdem der Service-Mann die Werkstatt zwecks Ersatzteile durchsuchte, einen neuen Trigger auf Garantie zu bestellen (Rechn. wollte keiner sehen!) und den Deckel zu tauschen. Was will Mann mehr  3 Tage später funzte die Anzeige wieder, ich mußte keine minute auf das Bike verzichten und gekostet hat's n Obulus ins Kaffeekässchen. 

Neurod:
Vor'n paar Wochen 4 Laufräder (2 28er, 2 26er) zum zentrieren Vormittags abgegeben, Nachmittags abgeholt. 3 wurden berechnet, das vierte wurde nur überprüft und für i.O. befunden. Hatte echt nicht das Gefühl abgezockt zu werden!

Das Problem hier in der Gegend um Ettlingen/KA ist halt einfach, daß es keine Alternativen gibt! Mir wär so ne Hinterhofwerkstatt mit nem Ölverschmierten, Enthusiastischen 24Std-Schrauber mit Bremsflüssigkeit im Blut, der einem auch noch alles erklärt, daß man es irgendwann selbst kann auch lieber. Leider hab ich sowas noch nicht gefunden, deshalb schraube ich halt Wartungsmäßig so gut's geht selbst.


----------



## Werner-BL ET (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

nach Durchsicht dieses Forums habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen, mich hier auch einmal anzumelden.

Immer wieder lese ich über Kritik - glücklicherweise auch Lob - und möchte mich dem gerne nicht als "Anonyme Figur" auch stellen.

Vielleicht haben viele von euch auch schon mit mir Kontakt gehabt. Derzeit bin ich zuständig für unseren neuesten Laden in Ettlingen.

Zu meiner Person: fast 15 Jahre Erfahrung in der Bike-Branche, viele Jahre semi-professionel als MTB-Rennfahrer (Cross Country) nicht unerfolgreich tätig.

Gerne stehe ich für jede Kritik (aber auch für Lob) zur Verfügung und würde mir teilweise wünschen, dass davon auch irgendetwas direkt an uns (Bikelager) herangetragen wird.

Natürlich ist es erfahrungsgemäß auch klar, dass eher jemand seinen Unmut als seine positiven Erfahrungen über ein Forum wie dieses verbreitet - jedoch weiss ich auch aus persönlicher Erfahrung, dass der Großteil unserer Kunden absolut zufrieden ist.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich auch mal jemand traut direkt etwas anzusprechen !


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. Oktober 2007)

Werner-BL ET schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach Durchsicht dieses Forums habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen, mich hier auch einmal anzumelden.
> 
> ...



Finde ich ja nett, dass sich ein Bike-Laden quasi offiziell hier im Forum stellt! Ich glaube viel der Kritik an BL bezog sich auf euren Chef, den ich auch ein, zweimal ziemlich daneben fand. Aber die Jungs in der Ettlinger Straße waren immer in Ordnung!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## black soul (15. Oktober 2007)

hi werner,
da schliess ich mich dem schwarzspecht an. bis jetzt hat sich noch keiner getraut sich dem volk zu stellen. aber ich komm gerne mal bei dir vorbei (aber nur wenns ein kaffe gibt )
zum austausch der meinungen  und schilderung der negativen erlebnisse. vielleicht kannst du mich überzeugen.

gruss wolfgang


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Oktober 2007)

Werner-BL ET schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach Durchsicht dieses Forums habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen, mich hier auch einmal anzumelden.
> 
> ...



Ich find auch gut, dass Du Dich hier stellst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tigerwoods1607 (18. November 2007)

@ Werner vom Bikelager

Meine Erfahrung war leider die, das eine große Diskrepanz zwischen dem Wissensstand einiger Verkäufer besteht. In meinem Fall hat das Eure "Kette" sagen wir mal ca. 1300  Umsatz für zwei Einsteiger Bikes gekostet. Im Laden in Karlsruhe wollte mir einer ein Ghost SE 1200 andrehen (1,90 m groß, 100 Kg schwer) und meinte, daß das super passt. In der anderen Filiale Richtung Bad Herrenalb fiel der wiederum sehr kompetente Verkäufer aus allen Wolken, als er die Aussage seines Kollegen hörte. Da ich ungefähr nur 4 Minuten vom Bikelager Karlsruhe wohne, kam für mich ein Kauf in der weit entfernteren Filiale nicht in Betracht. Außerdem kommt man sich als einigermaßen mündiger Kunde ein wenig veräppelt vor, wenn man so unterschiedliche Aussagen bekommt. Ich weiß natürlich, daß Einsteiger Bikes nicht die Welt kosten. Aber wenn ich beim Kauf meines Einsteiger Bikes zufrieden bin, dann bleibe ich auch bei weiteren Käufen meinem Hädler treu. Also müsste es ja auch in Eurem Interesse sein, das da ein einheitlicher Kenntnissatnd Eurer Verkäufer existiert.


----------



## billibiker (2. Dezember 2007)

?


----------



## Werner-BL ET (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo billibiker !
Warum hast du dann deiner eigenen Aussage zufolge weiter oben im Thread ein Cube AMS im Bikelager Neurod gekauft ?

Könnte es vielleicht sein, dass wir uns kennen ???


----------



## billibiker (2. Dezember 2007)

?


----------



## Werner-BL ET (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
es freut mich natürlich nicht, daß du inzwischen unzufrieden bist.

Ich bin zuständig für das neue Bikelager in Ettlingen und war bis Ende letzten Jahres auch im Bikelager Neurod.

Das Ziel ist natürlich gerade in den bereits angesprochenen Bereichen nicht auf dem Level stehen zu bleiben, sondern für unsere Kunden vieles zu verbessern. Anfänge wurden diesbezüglich auch im Bikelager Neurod bereits gemacht, wie z.B. die Verbesserung der Service-Annahme und die weitere Abwicklung durch einen stets direkt ansprechbaren Werkstatt-Mitarbeiter.


----------



## billibiker (2. Dezember 2007)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner-BL ET (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
bezüglich der Veränderungen war das von mir ja auch nur EIN Beispiel...

Sicherlich haben wir auch im Vergleich zu anderen Shops ein recht großes Lager mit gängigen Parts. Sogenannte "Standard-Teile" (was auch immer das ist...) sind in der Regel auch bei uns innerhalb von einem Tag nach Bestellung da.
Dabei sind wir natürlich auch nur das letzte Glied in der Kette: Es gibt tatsächlich desöfteren Produkte, die über einen längeren Zeitraum schon vom Hersteller aus nicht sofort lieferbar sind. Das kann wie in jüngster Vergangenheit sogar mal bei einem der gängigsten Reifen passieren...

Im übrigen erfahren wir gerade in diesem Bezug und auch bei der Abwicklung von Reklamationen sehr positive Resonanz. Würde mir wünschen, dass sich auch soetwas in einem Forum wiederspiegelt. Aber wie bereits erwähnt: Wenn jemand unzufrieden ist -und wir können es auch nicht jedem Recht machen- meldet derjenige sich hier natürlich eher zu Wort.


----------



## black soul (2. Dezember 2007)

tja, da hat sich der billibiker zurückgezogen. alle seine aussagen gelöscht, feigling!
werner , wie ist das jetzt mit nem kaffee und deinen überzeugungsargumenten ?


----------



## Werner-BL ET (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo black soul,

gerne biete ich einen Kaffee und ein Gespräch an !
Ist schon seltsam mit billibiker...


----------



## black soul (3. Dezember 2007)

ok, samstag im ettlinger laden. mal sehen ob du mich erkennst


----------



## Rebell-78 (19. Februar 2008)

Bikelager:

am *10.1* hatte ich mein Lapierre Dämpfer dort abgegeben (eingesackt). Nun wurde es weitergeleitet ( Frankreich?). Nun ist das Teil am *18.2*  erneuert im Ettlingen gelandet, das Packet wurde von Empfänger nicht angenommen!

Im Zwischenzeit hatte ich noch gemerkt, das eine Gewindeschaden an Dämpferaufnahme habe. Die Wippe ausgebaut und vor ca. 10 Tagen dort abgegeben.

Nach mein Aruf Heute (19.2) merkte ich, das die Teile noch immer im Laden sind!

Supper Service. 

Der chef ist Gebrauchtmöbelhändler gewesen und vor Jahren damit sein Brot verdient.

Off:
Lapierre wurde von Koga Miyata geschluckt.


----------



## wookie (19. Februar 2008)

Kauft einfach keine 4-gelenker mehr!


----------



## frenchy (20. Februar 2008)

Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Bikelager:
> 
> am *10.1* hatte ich mein Lapierre Dämpfer dort abgegeben (eingesackt). Nun wurde es weitergeleitet ( Frankreich?). Nun ist das Teil am *18.2*  erneuert im Ettlingen gelandet, das Packet wurde von Empfänger nicht angenommen!
> 
> ...



und jetzt???? Sowas kannst du doch nicht akzeptieren!!
ruf doch mal LP Deutschland!!

Die Acell Group (Niederland) hat eigentlich LP gekauft?? Acell Group = Koga Miyata ??


----------



## Rebell-78 (20. Februar 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> und jetzt???? Sowas kannst du doch nicht akzeptieren!!
> ruf doch mal LP Deutschland!!
> 
> Die Acell Group (Niederland) hat eigentlich LP gekauft?? Acell Group = Koga Miyata ??



hatte doch schon dort angerufen. LP Deutschland "darf" mir nichts sagen und der vermittelt zw. Werk und Händler. Hatte aber im Ettlingen mit Bikelager Tel. kontakt aufgenommen.

Frenchy, du kannst in 1-2 Wochen ein Mail an Werk senden. Dein Wortschatz im französisch ist bestimmt besser  . Nee ist schon ein Mist, habe die Woche Urlaub und sitze hier rum ohne Bike.

Hast Du noch deine allte Wippe zurückbekommen? Meine nur, falls nichts geht, bohre meine auf ne M8-er Gewinde auf und fertig.


----------



## frenchy (20. Februar 2008)

Ne die alte habe ich nicht! Leider!... und Bike Lager, können sie da evtl eine mal "leihen" in d. zwischenzeit!!?? Sie haben bestimmt ein paar Bikes v. LP dort oder???

Ich gebe zu, mein Wortschatz in Französisch ist akzeptabel !! Sag mal bescheid und wird sofort erledigt!! Per MP mußt du mir dann deine Adresse/Mail (wegen Antwort usw..)  und Nachname mitteilen!!

...Wenn es dir zusagt, kannst du in der Zwischenzeit mein Ghost  haben!! Ist natürlich nicht so leicht 13,5/14 kg, Größe M(?)! Kannst aber wenigstens mal die Tage biken. Steht da rum im Keller!!


----------



## Werner-BL ET (25. März 2008)

Hallo,

um eines einmal ganz klar zu sagen: Die Dauer der "Reklamationsabwicklung" für den Lapierre-Dämpfer / Wippe liegt eindeutig nicht am Bikelager, sondern an Lapierre selbst !
Wir haben uns sogar ohne zu zögern (und ohne uns entstandene Unkosten, welche NICHT von Lapierre ersetzt werden, zu verlangen) dazu bereit erklärt, die Reklamation trotz eines direkt in Frankreich und somit nicht bei uns gekauften Rahmens abzuwickeln.

Ein Mitglied dieses Forums hat schließlich kurz vor diesem Fall auch Bekanntschaft mit dem Service von Lapierre gemacht, woraus eindeutig von Seiten Lapierre hervorgeht, dass es auch dort nicht unser Verschulden war.

Leider läuft die Service-Abwicklung von Lapierre trotz Lapierre- Deutschland nur direkt über Dijon/Frankreich. Dadurch ergeben sich zum einen teilweise (auch ohne weitere "Schwierigkeiten") deutlich längere Versand- und Bearbeitungswege, als wie wir es von Firmen mit einem Service-Anlaufpunkt in Deutschland kennen. Auch mit der Kommunikation ist es nicht immer sonderlich einfach - gerade wenn es um technische Details geht.

Nun: Der Chef von Lapierre Deutschland hat uns für den angesprochenen Fall - obwohl das reklamierte Teil anscheinend in Frankreich immer noch nicht auffindbar war - persönlich einen so gut wie neuen Dämpfer vorbeigebracht. Es liegt also tatsächlich nicht an der Kompetenz der Vertretung von Lapierre in Deutschland, sondern an der wohl schlechten Organisation in Dijon selbst...

Da für die Zukunft kein Service für Deutschland geplant ist, haben auch wir nach den sich häufenden Vorfällen diverse Konsequenzen gezogen. Eine positive davon ist sicherlich, dass wir zukünftig verschiedene Dämpfer in solchen Fällen übergangsweise als Ersatz vergeben können. Und das natürlich nicht NUR für Lapierre Bikes !

Viele Grüsse,
Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (25. März 2008)

achhh diese Franzosen!!!! Unter Druck funktionniert bei denen alles besser


----------



## Rebell-78 (27. März 2008)

Hallo Bikelager Team,

es ist schön das ihr mein Lapierre Dämpfer und Wippe angenommen habt, obwohl es nicht beim Bikelager gekauft habe. 
Es ging auch um Werksgarantie und ist eigentlich egal wo das Bike gekauft habe.
Das alles nun 2 Monate gedauer hatte ist nicht zufriedenstellend.

Wenn Grantiefälle der Kunde selber erledigen muss, und das auf französisch ( auch hier im Forum   )
dann brauchen wir Kunden euch nicht.  Ihr sollt auch SERVICE groß schreiben und nicht nur verkaufen können.

Aber hier im Bikelager Topic könnt ihr auch _andere_ Erfahrungen lesen und eure Service anpassen.


----------



## der-tick.de (28. März 2008)

Jetzt mal ruhig bleiben... 
Ich hab geschäftlich auch genug mit Franzosen zu tun, das ist generell so, dass die einfach nicht die schnellsten sind (komme ich heute nicht, komme ich morgen). 
Und das jetzt dem Bikelager anzukreiden die deinen Dämpfer garnicht annehmen mussten (hätten ja auch sagen können, geh zu dem Händler wo du es gekauft hast) ist nicht fair. 

Ich habs schon selbst bei Alutech gemerkt... Da dauerte dann ein Garantiefall der auf 3 Wochen geschätzt wurde, 3 Monate. Ist halt so...   


Rebell-78 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikelager Team,
> 
> es ist schön das ihr mein Lapierre Dämpfer und Wippe angenommen habt, obwohl es nicht beim Bikelager gekauft habe.
> Es ging auch um Werksgarantie und ist eigentlich egal wo das Bike gekauft habe.
> ...


----------



## Werner-BL ET (28. März 2008)

Hallo Claus,
vielen Dank für deine Mitteilung. Habe übrigens gerade festgestellt, dass wir vom Wohnort her gerade mal 4 Km voneinander entfernt sind...
Interessant, sich so nun kennenzulernen.

Aber es ist bei derartigen Reklamationsabwicklungen tatsächlich so -auch im Rückblick auf meine fast 15-jährigen Erfahrung in der Branche- dass man sich gerade wenn es um absolut spezifische Teile geht mit der Abwicklung innerhalb von 2 Monaten (und das sozusagen international) noch glücklich schätzen kann.

In Deutschland sind wir größtenteils auch ziemlich verwöhnt - schließlich ist die BRD im Ausland ja als äußerst gründlich und auch schnell bekannt. Nach meiner Auslandserfahrung (auch in der Bike-Branche) kann ich nur soviel sagen: Selbst eine ganz normale Bestellung eines Ersatzteils, welches ab Lager sofort lieferbar ist, kann sich trotz Vorkasse per Kreditkarte (wie es im Ausland üblich ist) mal eben über 4-8 Wochen hinziehen... Und das trotz Extra-Versandkosten wegen Luftfracht.

Auch ich als Kunde wäre bei dieser Dauer -egal ob Reklamation oder einfacher Bestellung- verärgert. Aber: Trotz täglicher Anrufe, Emails etc. kommt man manchmal einfach nicht weiter. Für meinen damaligen Kollegen aus Sidney/Australien war das übrigens völlig normal...

Viele Grüsse,
Werner


----------



## der-tick.de (29. März 2008)

Hallo Werner, 

bei welchen Deutschen Firmen in der Bikebranche klappt das mit den Service denn gut?  

Wo wohnst du denn, wenn du gerade mal 4km weit weg wohnst. Muss ja auch ein Wingererdorf sein.  

viele Grüße
Claus


----------



## Werner-BL ET (29. März 2008)

Hallo Claus,
mit dem Service von MCG (Answer-Manitou) läuft es zum Beispiel recht schnell und auch sehr kulant. Die haben wohl aus den vergangenen Problemen gelernt... Aber auch bei Suntour (betrifft überwiegend den Trekkingrad-Bereich) geht es erstaunlich zügig.
Bezüglich der von uns geführten Bike-Hersteller ist sicherlich Cube erwähnenswert: Hier bekommt man in der Regel Vorab-Ersatz. Auch wenn es beispielsweise um eine defekte Bremse geht funktioniert das. Obwohl Cube natürlich auch an den Teile-Hersteller verweisen könnte (und das zumindest offiziell auch tut...).

Zum Ort: Er fängt mit A an und es steht ein ziemlicher Klotz von Kirche im Ort... Annweiler ist es nicht...

Na? Herausgefunden?

Viele Grüsse,
Werner


----------



## black soul (30. März 2008)

pfälzer unter sich   
 die mit den schönsten trails. 'neidischkuck'


----------



## KSC_FAN91 (1. Juni 2008)

Ich kann (bisher) nur Positives berichten.
Mail geschrieben, mein Rad ist in der passenden Größe da(selbst im Internet kaum zu bekommen..). Freitag in Ettlingen Probefahren und am Donnerstag kann ich es dann abholen.
Was will ich mehr, wenn ich mir anschaue, dass manche über ein halbes Jahr auf ihre Cubes warten?


----------



## noppf (16. November 2008)

Hi,
meine Erfahrung mit dem Bike Lager Ettlingen/ Waldbronn: Mein erster Anschein war Freundlich und Kompetent.
Ich wollte mir ein Bike fÃ¼r ca. 1400â¬ zusammenstellen lassen, hatte sogar die Liste mit den Teilen schon zusammengestellt. Ich wollte nur das das Bike Lager Ettlingen noch einmal schaut ob es evtl. noch bessere Komponenten gibt und mir einen Komplett Preis macht. 

- Nach ca. 2,5 Wochen habe ich mal nachgefragt... kurze Antwort "noch nicht reingeschaut"
- Nach ca. 5 Wochen wollte ich in meiner 3. Mail einen Termin wissen wann ich wenigstens mit dem Angebot rechnen kÃ¶nne, "noch immer nicht angefangen".
- Meine 4. Mail nach ca. 6,5 Wochen wurde gar nicht beantwortet (auch schon wieder eine Woche her) . 

Schade eigentlich da die damit wirklich nicht mehr viel Arbeit gehabt hÃ¤tten (ich hatte sogar angeboten die Komponenten selbst zusammengeschraubt)! 
Nun habe ich den halben Herbst vertan...

Nun werde ich doch etwas weiter fahren mÃ¼ssen...

PS. aber freundlich fand ich die Leute auf jeden Fall (besonders Werner mit dem ich am meisten zutun hatte), das ist aber bei weitem nicht ausreichend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner-BL ET (17. November 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte das Thema eigentlich weitgehend unkommentiert lassen und bedanke mich für das Lob über die Freundlichkeit.

Jedoch sollten Leser auch wissen, dass es sich bei dem Wunschbike nicht um ein "normales" Bike handelt.

Hier ist es eine Kombination von zig verschiedenen (kleineren) Lieferanten. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Anfrage während der Messezeit (dazu zählen auch die Wochen drumherum) kam und wir trotz aller getätigten Anfragen noch längst nicht alle 2009er Unterlagen zur letztendlichen Angebotserstellung bekommen haben.

Der Aufbau des Bikes fällt hier gar nicht ins Gewicht - weder zeitlich noch preislich.

Wir überlassen es dem Kritiker vielleicht seine Wunschliste zu veröffentlichen.

Viele Grüsse,
Werner

P.S.: Es ist immer noch Schade, dass meistens ein Forum nur zur Mitteilung von negativer Kritik genutzt wird... Also liebe Kunden: Meldet euch doch auch mal !


----------



## Rebell-78 (17. November 2008)

Werner-BL ET schrieb:


> Viele Grüsse,
> Werner
> 
> P.S.: Es ist immer noch Schade, dass meistens ein Forum nur zur Mitteilung von negativer Kritik genutzt wird... Also liebe Kunden: Meldet euch doch auch mal !



Hallo Werner,

SuFu "Cyclesport". Gibt auch Lesematerial, nicht nur negatives.

Am Juli habe ich fast ein Lapierre bei Bikelager (Dominic) gekauf, leider ist meine Rahmengr. auvferkauft gewesen.


----------



## noppf (17. November 2008)

Das mit dem Wunschbike hätte ich schreiben sollen, sorry. Wobei man dann auch sagen sollte das der Wert ca. 1300 bis 1400 war und das ohne Bremsen, Gabel und Schaltung.
Das es in der ersten Woche nichts werden würde war auch von vorhernein klar, und besprochen.
Was mich viel mehr geärgert hat war, dass ich keine Rückmeldung über z.B. einen evtl. Termin bekommen habe, auch nicht nach expliziter Nachfrage und das meine Emails nicht anständig beantwortet wurden. Das zeigt einfach Desinteresse und es wäre vorher erwähnenswert gewesen falls mein Wunsch zu viel Aufwand für zu wenig Geld war. Aber anscheinend habt ihr ja genug Zeit dieses Forum zu "betreuen". Alleine dieser Beitrag hat mindestens die Zeit in Anspruch genommen wie eine Antwort auf meine letzte Mail es getan hätte...
Ich habe nun woanders Anfragen gemacht, 5 von 8 (davon 2 Absagen)  haben innerhalb von einem Tag geantwortet. Das ist zwar außergewöhnlich schnell, aber über 6 Wochen ohne Fortschritt ist auch außergewöhnlich lange! Da wäre es rentabler gewesen einfach Klarheit zu schaffen und mir auch eine klare Absage zu machen. Dann hätte ich nicht meine Zeit verschwendet und ihr nicht diese negativ Werbung.
Ich würde mich eigentlich wesentlich wohler fühlen nicht im Internet zu kaufen sondern Lokals zu unterstützen. Echt schade das ihr so mit (potentiellen) Kunden umgehen.
Evtl. hat man hier ja mehr Glück wenn man ein Bike von der Stange nimmt... viel Glück euch allen.
Was die Liste angeht, die wird den meisten hier nicht viel nützen. Ich hatte auch eigentlich gehofft noch Verbesserungsvorschläge zu bekommen (dafür geht man zu Profis).
Ich habe nun gerade ein Angebot vom www.bikestation-bs.de/ bekommen, die haben vieles noch umgestellt. By the way, die waren WIRKLICH freundlich und wohl die kompetentesten Verkäufer die ich je erlebt habe!!! Zusätzlich noch sehr billig. Die vorgeschlagenen Teile sind super Leicht.
Jeder der was leichtes in Richtung Dirt, Street oder BMX haben will, sollte dort nach seiner persönlichen Liste fragen.


----------



## Werner-BL ET (17. November 2008)

Hallo,
naja - Wunschbike ist wohl ein bißchen untertrieben  Ist schon sehr exotisch dein Teilemix.

Aber nun denn: Wir sind nicht auf Räder von der Stange aus - Um-/Aufbauten werden fast täglich durchgeführt.

Wie schon erwähnt haben wir nicht alles an Info-Material (dazu gehört auch die Lieferbarkeit der jeweiligen Komponenten) in diesem Zeitrahmen von den Herstellern erhalten. Desweiteren hatten wir auch wegen verschiedenen Veranstaltungen das Ladengeschäft auch über einen längeren Zeitraum gar nicht geöffnet. Aber ich möchte jetzt nicht einen schwarzen Peter an Dritte verteilen...
Bezüglich unserer "Zeit" für dieses Forum: Schau mal, von wann der letzte Beitrag ist.

Ich wünsche dir, dass du dein Bike (falls du es bereits ausgesucht hast) jetzt auch tatsächlich zeitnah bekommst.


----------



## frenchy (18. November 2008)

Werner-BL ET schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte das Thema eigentlich weitgehend unkommentiert lassen und bedanke mich für das Lob über die Freundlichkeit.
> 
> Jedoch sollten Leser auch wissen, dass es sich bei dem Wunschbike nicht um ein "normales" Bike handelt.
> ...




bin sehr kritisch...und doch immer noch mit euch sehr zufrieden


----------



## DirtyPenis (1. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

mein erster Eintrag bezieht sich gleich auf den Kauf im Bikelager Onlineshop..

Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein Bike bestellt mit der Frage, ob dieses denn auch lieferbar sei. Ich hab natürlich versucht mich telefonisch zu erkundigen,..keine Chance ! Es geht einfach kein Mensch dran.. schriftlich bekam ich dann doch eine Antwort, "ja, das Bike ist im Lager, sofort lieferbar und bis zum Wochenende bei Ihnen". Das Wochenende ging rum und es kam kein Bike, keine Antwort, nichts. Ich habe tagelang wieder versucht anzurufen, wieder keine Chance..es geht einfach keiner ran. Ich habe mich mehrmals schriftlich gemeldet, keine Chance, es antwortet einfach keiner.. dann nach dem tausendsten Anruf bekam ich wirklich mal Jemanden ans Telefon, welch ein Wunder.. Erst dann habe ich endlich erfahren, dass mein Bike wohl ein Lackschaden hat und erst ein neuer Rahmen geliefert wird, der aber am Dienstag schon da ist. "Wird dann sofort verschickt und bis zum Wochenende da".. Rahmen ist wohl gekommen, im Status stand zur Lieferung bereit. Jetzt haben wir Donnerstag, im Status steht immer noch zur Lieferung bereit.. Hätte man also schon längst verschicken können. Jetzt meine neue Mission wieder irgend Jemand zu erreichen, telefonisch oder schriftlich, ob und wann ich denn jetzt endlich damit rechnen kann, ob es denn jetzt mal verschickt wird oder schon verschickt wurde, OHNE ERFOLG ! 

Mittlerweile bereuhe ich es, dass ich mir dort ein Bike bestellen musste... vielleicht ist der Laden offline und persönlich ganz ok, aber in Sachen Onlie-Shop die absolute Katastrophe. Frage mich ehrlich, wie man so onlie Kunden führen kann. Dann sollte man doch eher auf einen Online-Shop verzichten oder lieber Säfte anbieten...

-Kein Mensch erreichbar
-ein Online-Live-Chat, welcher ständig OFFLINE ist
-Keine konkreten Aussagen
-Keine Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil88 (1. Juli 2010)

der laden ist auch offline nich der absolute böörner...

beim kauf von meinem bike wars total in ordnung, wobei als damals noch absoluter grünspan in sachen mtb hätten die mir auch alles erzählen können und ich hätte es geglaubt. war auch sehr großzügig und kulant bei austattungsänderungen und kleinscheiß-"reperaturen" am anfang. inzwischen schraub ich selber.

letztens war ich dann mal wieder dort und hab ein ersatzteil gebraucht. dann hieß es wird bestellt und sie rufen dann an wenns da is. haben sie nich gemacht, ne woche später war ich wieder da. "ja wir haben ne lieferung bekommen von cube, da war aber alles drine nur nich ihr teil." kann man nun glauben oder nicht. "wir melden uns wenns da ist". ne über ne woche später (an nem freitag) rufen se wieder an uns erzählen mir dass das teil zur zeit ne lieferzeit von 4-6 wochen hat. sie können mir aber n baugleiches teil in schwarz bestellen. sie würden sich am montag (!) nochmal melden und machen mir für das andre teil n preis. inzwischen ist donnerstag und keiner hat angerufen...

...also hab ich heute morgen einfach bei nem onlineshop das selbe teil bestellt. keine 2 stunden später kam ne mail, das teil sei zur zeit nicht lieferbar (lieferzeit mehrere wochen), ich könnte aber ein baugleiches teil in schwarz, was normalerweise 4 mehr kostet zum selben preis haben. leiferzeit ca. 1 woche.

da stellt man sich auch die frage warum ein laden wie das bikelager 2 wochen braucht um herauszufinden dass ein teil grad nicht lieferbar ist, und dann wiederumm mehrere tage um einen preis für ein anderes teil festzulegen.
und warum läuft exakt die selbe prozedur online in unter 2 stunden ab?

schade, aber so hat der einzelhandel leider keine zukunft...


----------



## mehrgrip (1. Juli 2010)

Ging mir exakt genauso beim BL in E.
Angebl. war mein Ersatzteil nie dabei... irgendwann ist mir der Faden gerissen selbst beim Lieferanten bestellt und 2 Tage später wars per Post bei mir.


----------



## RoRo100 (4. Juli 2010)

Wollte in 2008 ein MTB für meine Tochter (Schule fahren) dort kaufen. So um die 600 .
Das Model war nicht vorrätig (Kein Problem). Der Verkäufer wollte die Lieferzeit nachfragen und sich dann telefonisch bei mir melden. Darauf warte ich noch heute.
Wir haben dann bei Cycle Sport gekauft.
Ich habe mehrmals versucht im Bike Lager Zubehör (Schuhe, Jacken......) zu kaufen. Nie habe ich da für mich etwas gefunden. Schade.
Im Veledrom oder bei Cycle-Sport werde ich meist fündig.


----------



## Westerwald-Bike (25. August 2012)

Hi,

ich bin gerade erst in den Raum Karlsruhe gezogen und bin erschrocken, dass es so beschi**ene Händler wie das Bikelager überhaupt noch gibt !

Da muss man ja quasi betteln um etwas überteuert zu Phanatisiepreisen kaufen zu können und gleichzeitig sich noch fast von Mitarbeitern (oder ich glaube der eine war sogar der Chef: Längere Haare, recht klein, nicht vollschlank und ich schätze mal an die 50 Jahre alt) beleidigen lassen muss. Von der Unwissenheit über Bikes ganz zu schweigen...

Da lass ich mein Geld lieber woanders und fahre auch lieber zig Kilometer zum Händler meines Vertrauens...

A propos: Welcher Bikeshop ist in oder um Karlsruhe empfehlenswert ? Ich brauche desöfteren halt Cube Ersatzteile für mein Fully. Deswegen dachte ich ja zunächst, dass ich im Bikelager gut aufgehoben wäre.

Bitte um Tipps ! Lieber fahr ich 100 Km als einer der Filialen nochmal zu betreten.


----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2012)

Westerwald-Bike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin gerade erst in den Raum Karlsruhe gezogen und bin erschrocken, dass es so beschi**ene Händler wie das Bikelager überhaupt noch gibt !
> 
> ...



*Cycle Sport Remchingen.....*


----------



## Saintsrest (26. August 2012)

In Achern bei RiBike. Super freundlich. Allerdings 60 km von KA weg


----------



## wookie (27. August 2012)

war neulich im bikelager Neurot/Etzenrot. mitarbeiter waren total freundlich und haben sich toll um mich (kunde) nur wegen ein paar ersatzspeichen gekümmert. das ist jetzt mein zweiter besuch bei dem der laden wegen kleinigkeiten, welche kaum gewinnspanne haben, viel für den kunden tun. super!



Westerwald-Bike schrieb:


> ...oder ich glaube der eine war sogar der Chef: Längere Haare, recht klein, nicht vollschlank und ich schätze mal an die 50 Jahre alt) beleidigen lassen muss. Von der Unwissenheit über Bikes ganz zu schweigen....


Habe ich auch so erlebt. Ich finde seine Mitarbeiter gut.


----------



## Westerwald-Bike (28. August 2012)

Hi wookie,

dann kommt es wohl sehr darauf an, an wen man dort gerät, wenn du die von mir beschriebene Erfahrung auch schon erlebt hast...

Aber da ist man beim ersten Besuch des Ladens als unwissender Neukunde erstmal mehr als "verschreckt". Ich kann ja nicht jedesmal vorher anrufen und fragen, welcher Mitarbeiter gerade Dienst hat um vernünftig behandelt zu werden !

Ich war jetzt mal bei dem Laden in Remchingen - da wird man gleich ganz anders empfangen. Allerdings hat mir das in Sachen Cube nicht weitergeholfen.

Werde mich weiter in der Region umsehen und freue mich auf Tipps !


----------



## Eike. (28. August 2012)

Was brauchst du denn da regelmäßig für Teile, die man nicht überall bekommt? Können doch eigentlich nur Lager sein, und die bekommt man bestimm auch online oder beim Fachhändler (für Lager, nicht Cube).


----------



## dennisen (29. August 2012)

Westerwald-Bike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin gerade erst in den Raum Karlsruhe gezogen und bin erschrocken, dass es so beschi**ene Händler wie das Bikelager überhaupt noch gibt !
> 
> ...



"Mister Bike" in Furzheim ist auchn Cube Vertragshändler; allerdings nicht der günstigste wenns um Teile geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Notonrider (10. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Eike. (10. Januar 2013)

Denen tust du bestimmt einen riesen Gefallen indem du das so breit trittst.


----------



## Notonrider (10. Januar 2013)

dem chef wird das nichts ausmachen... der fährt ja schliesslich im maserati vor 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## saturno (11. Januar 2013)

Notonrider schrieb:


> also: zusammenfassend sage ich: im bikelager neurod kann man schon was kaufen. die mitarbeiter sind supercool drauf. ich hab da mein bogy gemacht. der chef ist leider ein dummes ********* der gottseidank nur einmal am tag vorbeikommt. mit seinen mitarbeitern springt er auchnicht gerade freundlich um. der arsch hat mich immer zu putzarbeiten verdonnert wenn er kam... als er weg war haben die anderen mitarbeiter mir immer gesagt ich solls lassen und haben mir ne coole aufgabe gegeben  wenn ich jetzt halt teile braiche bestelle ich die da und bekomm sie zum ek. muss aber halt immer warten dass der chef weg ist  aber die mitarbeiter sind supernett und auch sehr kompetent.



cool, das wird sicher einer lesen und dem meister prasse dann stecken. dann is nix mehr mit ek preisen




Notonrider schrieb:


> dem chef wird das nichts ausmachen... der fährt ja schliesslich im maserati vor
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk 2





und weiter???? der ist auch nur geleast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



gesendet von meiner tastatur


merke, das web ist ein dorf.............................


----------



## Notonrider (11. Januar 2013)

die bekomm ich eh nur wenn er nicht da ist


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Januar 2013)

Tu Dir selber den Gefallen und lösch den Inhalt des Posts 153. Und überlass das drüber nachdenken denen, die das in dem Fall für Dich schon gemacht habe.

Das ist nicht bös gemeint - machs einfach.


----------



## Notonrider (11. Januar 2013)

Zufrieden?


----------



## kermit* (11. Januar 2013)

saturno schrieb:


> cool, das wird sicher einer lesen und dem meister prasse dann stecken. dann is nix mehr mit ek preisen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deine Tastatur scheint kaputt zu sein: Die Satzzeichen klemmen.

 @Notonrider: Hast deinen Post zu spät gelöscht, irgend so ein Schlaumeier hat es schon zitiert


----------

